# RWS Model 34 vs. squirrels



## Lucaso (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Well, we're finally fed up with our ever-present gray squirrel problem and we decided to buy up the RWS Model 34 .22 caliber in the Striker combo.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/RWS-34-Panther-Striker-Combo.shtml

We split our pellet cash between RWS H-Points and Super Points. I have no doubt that the Model 34 is a solid gun, but I do have some questions regarding the pellets and the target.

First, if we're looking to start out by cleaning out the squirrels in the attic (desperate times), which pellet would you recommend? I am currently thinking of going for the H-Points at close range, rather than risking pass through and potential attic damage with the Super Points. I would probably save the Super Points for long-range shots in the yard in the spring. Thoughts?

Also, do you guys recommend head shots or body shots for gray squirrels, either at short or long range? I have some ideas, but I'm also fairly new to this brand of hunting (not a lot of head shots with whitetail deer).

Thanks a lot for any information or tips you can provide.

Lucaso


----------



## Lucaso (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, we've got the RWS Model 34 and the bad boy is sighted in nicely for a good yard shot. I do have a question for everyone on here, though.

We currently have the gun sighted in dead-on at 14 yards. When moving up to closer range (~7 yards), the shots are actually hitting consistently low, which is counterintuitive. We figure this may have something to with the barrel droop issues everyone talks about with the 34, or the fact that our scope mount is designed to account for barrel droop by aiming the scope lower. Both of these possibilities seem to argue for a high shot at close range, though. Any ideas? Thanks.

Lucaso


----------

